# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Festivali Folklorik i Gjirokastrës 2009

## shigjeta

Celet sot Festivali Folklorik Kombëtar Gjirokastra 2009, veprimtaria më e madhe kulturore mbarëkombëtare që synon mbrojtjen e vlerave më të mira të trashëgimisë sonë kulturore që përfshin grupe përfaqësuese nga të 12 qarqe të vendit.

Në skenë do të ngjiten mbi 900 bartës të foklorit nga i gjithë vendi.

Për t'i ardhur në ndihmë përgatitjes së grupeve përfaqësuese nga ana financiare, qeveria shqiptare dhe MTKRS kanë vënë në dizpozicion të këtyre grupeve për çdo qark shumën prej 700.000 lekësh, nga 500.000 lekë që ka qenë mundësuar festivalet e mëparshme.Kjo shumë do të përdoret për përmirësime të kostumeve popullore, instrumentave dhe paraqitjes sa më dinjitoze të grupeve përfaqësuese të Qarkut në Festivalin Folklorik Kombëtar.

Organizimi i Festivalit Folklorik Kombëtar, Gjirokastër 2009, ka për qëllim ruajtjen, mbrojtjen dhe propagandimin e vlerave më të mira të trashëgimisë sonë shpirtërore, të vlerave etnomuzikore, etnokoreografike, etnografike, të kostumeve popullore, veglave muzikore, riteve, traditave, zejeve etj., të krijuara prej shekujsh nga populli shqiptar.

Organizatorët e këtij festivali kanë propozuar që çdo Qark ditën e shfaqjes së grupit të tij të zhvillojë edhe panaire të artizanatit, kostumografisë popullore karakteristike të tij për një prezantim të të gjitha vlerave kulturore dhe tradicionale nga gjithë territori.

Edhe këtë vit, kjo veprimtari e rëndësishme e trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare do të zhvillohet në datat 24-29 shtator 2009 në Kalanë dhe Qendrën Historike të qytetit muze të Gjirokastrës në Ditën e Trashëgimisë Kulturore Kombëtare.

Festivali i parë Folklorik Kombëtar i Gjirokastrës u zhvillua në vitin 1968.Pas këtij festivali në kalanë e këtij qyteti është zhvilluar rregullisht, çdo pesë vjet deri në vitin 1988. Vetëm në vitin 1995, Festivali Folklorik Kombëtar u zhvillua në kalanë e qytetit të Beratit, ndërkohë që në vitin 2000 FFK u rikthye përsëri në qytetin e Gjirokastrës.

_(s.g/ATSH/BalkanWeb)_


Per historine dhe diçka me shume rreth Festivalit Folklorik te fundit, mund te lexoni edhe tek kjo teme

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=38675

----------


## derjansi

nuk me pelqe qe e kan nda me qrqe 

ma mir ka qon me rrethe


mer pjes naj grup nga kosova, mali i zi e maqedonia?

----------


## shigjeta

> nuk me pelqe qe e kan nda me qrqe 
> ma mir ka qon me rrethe
> mer pjes naj grup nga kosova, mali i zi e maqedonia?


_
Me 24 shtator do te ngre siparin festivali folklorik i Gjirokstres. Ky festival mbarekombetar i cili organizohet nje here ne 5 vjet eshte ne fazen finale te pergatitjeve. 12 grupe me 60 vete duke perfshire ketu  Kosoven, Maqedonine e Malin e Zi do te kene per spektatorin  nje program prej 30 minutash.

“Do të marrin pjesë jo vetëm përfaqësuesit e 12 qarqeve të Shqipërisë, të cilat janë tashmë në fazën përfundimtare të përgatitjeve, por edhe 3 grupe nga republika e Kosovë, 2 grupe nga Maqedonia, një grup nga Mali i Zi dhe nga gjithë diaspora duke filluar që nga Zvicra, Amerika, arvanitasit në Greqi. Festivali do jetë ngjarja më madhështore e vitit, e kulturës tonë kombëtare e një manifestimi fantastik. Gjithçka është pothuajse gati” shprehet Shaqir Rexhvelaj, drejtor i pergjithshem i politikave te festivalit ne Ministrinë e Kulturës.

Kjo ngjarje e cila organizohet ne qytetin e gurte te Gjirokastres eshte mbajtur per here te pare ne vitin 1968. Ndersa jemi ne edicionin e 8-te, te tij, qeveria shqiptare ka akorduar edhe nje fond prej 46 milion lekesh te reja, me i madhi i dhene ndonjehere.

Festivali do te perfundoje me ndarjen e cmimeve me daten 29 shtator në kuadër të Ditës Kombëtare të Trashëgimisë Kulturore._

_Vilma Masha - alsat_


Te vjen keq qe per ngjarjen me te madhe folklorike te kultures tone, nuk gjen dot nje informacion me te detajuar, psh te kishte nje faqen e vete te plotesuar me materiale te ndryshme nga ky aktivitet.

----------


## Explorer

Ky eveniment eshte per tu pershendetur sepse ne kete kohe te modernizimit po humben shume vlera qe na determinojne 

si komb. Duhet ta dime se sot ka shume  rryma te ndryshme te cilat mundohen te na xhveshin nga vlerat kombetare, me 

qellim qe te na sundojne dhe te na grabisin. Me vjen keq se pse mediat elektronike private ( TV Klan, Top-channel, Vizion

plus etj) nuk organizojne  festival folklorik si ky i Gjirokastres. Gjeneratat e reja duhet te dijne me shume per folklorin 

qe te mos e harojne identitetin kombetar.

Urime per festivalin dhe suksese!

----------


## flory80

Festivali Folklorik Kombëtar është Arkiva e kulturës sonë Kombëtare.
Ai është pasqyra në të cilën shohim veten, përpara 2000 e më shumë vjetësh.
Ështe thesari më i çmuar që na ka mbetur.
Shteti duhet ti kushtojë shumë më tepër vëmëndje këtij evenimenti, dhe duhet ta elektrizojë atë, duke i dhënë një jehonë ndërkombëtare.
Gjithë bota duhet të dëgjojë për këtë retrospektivë të kulturës Botërore.
Ne duhet të jemi krenarë për kulturën tonë, dhe ky Festival është njëra nga mënyrat për ta shprehur atë.

----------


## shigjeta

*RITET E KOSOVËS ZBRESIN NË SKENËN E  ARGJIROS*

Grupi kosovar sjell dëshminë se folklorin të rinjtë e duan dhe e mbartin -

Grupi i dytë nga Kosova në përbërje të të cilit ishin ansamble dhe shoqëri kulturore nga Prishtina, Deçani, Ramaje, Opoja, Rugova dhe Shtimja sollën në ditën e dyt të Festifalit Folklorik në Gjirokastër diversitet të trashëgimisë kulturore të trevave të tyre, bashkë me mendimin se folklori i tyre si trashëgimi qindra-vjeçare  është ruajtur me fanatizëm.

Ramaja me shoqërinë e saj "Bajram Curri" përmes këngës dhe valleve rikujtoi ritet e bereqetit dhe dasmës jo vetëm në rajonin e Hasit të Prizrenit ku gjeografikisht shtrihet, por të gjithë trevës.

"Kremtimi i natës së Shëngjergjit", "Korrja dhe hedhja e grurit" dhe "Shkuarja e misirit dhe këngët për të" ishin risjellja e hasjanëve tek publiku, të cilët pasuruan me veshjet e veçanta të një treve të gjerë, që ndahet në tri qytete, dy në Kosovë: Prizren e Gjakovë dhe një në Shqipëri:  Krumë. 
Asambli "Rugova" nën drejtimin e Vesel Nikçit, bënë hapjen me këngë "kushtrimi" dhe "këngë pas krahi" të përcjella me tupan (daulle) dhe surla, për të vazhduar me ritualet e luftës me mjetet si pistoleta, pushka, për të sjellë pasojat e luftës në këtë pikë, "vrasja në kufi".

Vajtimet në krijimtarinë popullore zënë vend të posaçëm, ç'ka u dëshmua me grupin e  Burrave dhe këngëtares Remzie Kastrati që kënduan "këngë për trimin e vrarë", si dëshmi të përkushtimit popullor ndaj figurave kombëtare.
Veç melodisë baritore të ekzektuar nga Vesel dhe Kapllan Nikçi, vallja e lozur nga Vesel dhe Florim Nikçi u sollën në përfundim të programit të rugovianëve, krahas "ritet me këngë bulmeti" nga grupi i Vajzave dhe "Këngë e lojëra" nga grupi i Burrave. 

Ky grup solli përmes muzikës foklorike rite pagane dhe rituale të marrjedhënies së nuses, që njihen si "rrahja e lirit", "kënga e lirit", "valle burrash", "rrahja e qeshkekut", "ndreqja e kerrit", "ritet e dasmës" dhe "temenatë e nuses". 
Për programin e Grupit të dytë të Kosovës dhanë opinionet dhe njerëz të artit dhe të muzikës. Naxhi Kasoruho, instumentalist në klarinet, mendon se këta kultivues folklorin e kanë trashëgimi të hershme dhe të ruajtur nga koha, që mund të duken si arkaike në paraqitje, pasi bëhet fjalë për diferenca të dukshme vitesh.  "Nëse ndokund tek ne është ruajtur trashëgimia 100 vjeçare, në grupet e Kosovës vërejmë se trashëgimia është ruajtur me milenium", shprehet Kasoruho. 

Ndërsa për dirigjentin Sulejman Balza, gjitha grupet dhe festivali në tërësi ka një domethënie të madhe pasi vlerëson se "me rëndësi të madhe është se folklori nuk ka vdekur dhe se këto vlera dhe këta të rinj pjesëmarrës e duan dhe e mbartin atë ".

_marr nga "ShtypiDites"_

----------


## shigjeta

*FOLKLORI I VLORËS NDEZ PUBLIKUN*

Shiu i imët që ra në Gjirokastër në natën e dytë të Festivalit Folklorik Kombëtar në Gjirokastër, nuk mundi të zbehë atmosferën e gëzuar që ndezën grupet vlonjate e sarandiote. 

Harmonia e zërave në polifoni, në pjesët instrumentale popullore, këngët, vallet, elegjitë, vajet, u përcollën tek spektatorët me përkushtimin e njohur të këtyre trevave, ndërsa shiu sikur u dha një shkëlqim të argjendtë atmosferës festive, kur vargjet e magjikë të poetit lirik Lefter Çipa u kënduan nga grupi himarjot "U tret ylli, doli Rina, u verbua vetëtima". 

Grupi i Vlorës edhe në këtë festival tejkaloi kufijtë me prezantimin e më shumë se 100 artistëve, nga 60 që ishte kufiri limit."Nuk duam trajtim, as akomodim, por vetëm të këndojmë të kërrcejmë" , tha një marrës i njohur i lapçes nga Vlora. Të 16 pjesët e grupeve përfaqësuese të Qarkut të Vlorës u pritën me interes, ndoshta dhe nga ndjeshmëria dhe ngjashmëria e motiveve folklorike mes Vlorës dhe Gjirokastrës.
Vallja trimërie e kënduar nga grupi i burrave të Drashovicës rrëmbeu duartrokitjet e shikuesve, që shoqëronin sipas ritmit të kërcimit, kur u duk sikur rrahjet e këmbëve të lebërve "trembën" edhe retë mbi kështjellën e këngës. 

"Te ura në Drashovicë" nuk ishte vetëm një copëz historie dhe kronike nga Lufta e Vlorës e vitit 1920, por edhe shkulmë e shpirtit liridashës vlonjat, ndërsa me të njëjtën ndjeshmëri u përcoll tek publiku kënga përkushtuar Rrapo Çelos, njerit prej komandantëve të luftës së Vlorës me të cilin grupi i Sevasterit u përfaqësua denjësisht në skenën e Festivalit.

Djemtë levendë të grupit të njohur polifonik "Jehona Labe" me këngën "Ç'është ai që ndez dyfekë", grupi i Gumenicës me këngën "Ku-kuku, te kroi i lotit", ndezën skenën, duke përcjellë bukurinë e  këngës labe të Vlorës.  Ndërsa plot harmoni erdhi  dhimbja dhe delikatesa çame, përfaqësuar denjësisht nga dy artistë dhe dy grupe valltarësh, që zotëruan skenën në 10 minutat e tyre. 

U mirëpritën në skenë marrjet e para të këngës lirike himarjote e piluriote "Rinë e bregut, behar moti", shoqëruar ëmbël nga fyelli në një ligjërim recitativ. Surprizë bëri dhe grupi i mirënjohur "Zëri i Bilbilit" nga Saranda me këngën "Ç'ja merr, ç'ja kthen ajo thëllëzë". 
Grupi polifonik i Dukatit me "Porta mb'udhë të karvanit", bashkë me grupet e Lapardhasë, të Gërnecit dhe Treblovës rrëmbyen duartrokitjet e fansave të polifonisë, krahas dinjitetit me të cilën u paraqit kënga qytetare e trevës. Delvina u përfaqësua me këngën "Oda jote ka lezet", qyteti i Vlorës pati për përfaqësues këngën instrumentale "Vashëza në zall të lumit". 

"Janë këngë të vjetra, me peshë që u kanë rezistuar kohërave, ç'ka i shërben ruajtjes dhe zhvillimit të pasurisë së paçmuar të iso-polifonisë dhe krejt folklorit burimor të Vlorës, Delvinës dhe Sarandës", tha pas shfaqes fokloristi Sejmen Gjokoli. 
Ndërsa Istref Dobi, drejtues i grupit të Vlorës veçoi vlerat e foklorit çam dhe këngës qytetare vlonjate. "Vallja dhe kënga e Çamërisë" ishte pjesë e veçantë dhe e rëndësishme e koncertit, ndërsa për herë të parë në skenën e Festivalit u ngjit "Trioja vlonjate" me Ludmilla Baballëku, Drini Kanani e Lefter Subaraku, që përcollën traditën e këngës qytetare vlonjate", tha ai.

Në periudhën parapërgatitor konkuruan për grupin përfaqësues të Vlorës në "FFK Gjirokastra 2009" rreth 40 grupe polifonike me 350-400 këngëtarë.

_marr nga "ShtypiDites"_

----------


## shigjeta

*ARBËRESHËT: “ZEMRAT TONA TË GËZUARA JANË, SE ATDHEUN ERDHËM  E PAMË”*

Megjithëse mjaft të rinj në moshë, ata do t’i këndonin dheut të të parëve me të njëjtën ndjesi dhe emocion ashtu si baballarët apo stërgjyshërimit e tyre. Artistët popullore, pjesë e grupit të Arbëreshëve të Italisë, sollën në skenën e gurtë të Kalasë në natën e tretën, mallin dhe nostalgjinë për tokën e tyre, për Morenë e largët. 

“Moj e bukura More / si të lashë e më s’të pashë”, ishte refreni hymn i këngëve të shqiptarëve të Kalabrisë, e cila ashtu si edhe festivalet e kaluara të Gjirokastrës edhe në Festfolk 2009, hapi siparin e koncertit artistik të përgatitur prej tyre.

“Gjithmonë kam ëndërruar të ngjitem në këtë skenë, të vallëzoj dhe të këndoj shqip ashtu siç kanë bërë brezat e ndryshëm të arbëreshëve të Kalabrisë këtu në Kalanë e festivaleve”, thotë Antonio Gatabajo, njeri prej artistëve popullorë. 
Kënga për Morenë e bukur, por të largët, e kënduar prej tij dhe pjestarëve të tjerë të grupit, erdhi si një përshendetje për tokën e të parëve të tyre. Spektatorët shoqëruan vazhdimisht me duartrokitje ekzekutimin në skenë të 30 artistëve popullorë të grupit të Arbëreshëve të Italisë, programi i te cilëve përfshinte 8 numra të veçantë si, këngë, valle, rite etj.

“Petku dhe të mirat tona”, “Valle tradicionale”, “Lule, lule maca, maca” etj, ishin disa prej interpretimeve artistike të grupit të Arbëreshëve të Italisë, të cilat u shoqeruan me duartrokitjet e spektatorëve. “Zemrat tona të gëzuara janë, se Atdheun erdhëm pamë”, kënduan artistët e rinj të grupeve shqiptare të Kalabrisë mes të tjerash në këngën “Përshëndetje Gjirokastër”.

Programi artistik i këtij grupi risolli në kujtesën e spektatorëve motivet e motrës së martuar larg, besën e Kostandinit që nuk e treti as dheu, largimin e arbërve nga Atdheu mes tisit të natës dhe detit të trazuar etj. Një prej elementëve më të spikatur të grupit ishin edhe veshjet e tyre popullore tradicionale plot ngjyra dhe hijeshi. “Në zonën e Bazilikatës dhe Kalabrisë, ku është i përqëndruar komuniteti arbëresh, nëpërmjet aktiviteteve të ndryshme kulturore ne përpiqemi të mbajmë gjallë gjuhën, këngën, vallet, ritet dhe traditat e të parëve”, thotë Antonia Gatabajo.

Aktualisht, në komunitetin arbëresh ushtrojnë aktivitetin e tyre një sërë shoqatash kulturore, të cilat kanë një program të ngjeshur organizimesh për ruajtjen dhe promovimin e traditave të të parëve. Pas përfundimit të koncertit, të rinjtë arbëreshë përshëndetën publikun, duke uruar njëzëri që të kthen sërish në Kalanë e festivaleve për të vallëzuar dhe kënduar shqip ashtu si të parët e tyre në Morenë e largët matanë Adriatikut. 

_marr nga "ShtypiDites"_

----------


## shigjeta

*"TI MOJ DIBRA E KASTRIOTIT", VJEN NGA SHQIPTARËT E MAQEDONISË*

Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë në grupin e tyre të vetëm të mbledhur nga "Drita e Dervenit", e Sarajës së Shkupit, "Strajani" nga Gostivari dhe "Haki Stërmilli" nga Dibra, sollën ndikimin oriental në disa prej këngëve shqiptare të kësaj ane.

Këngët dhe vallet me karakteristikat e tyre jo vetëm me tone burrërore, por edhe me specifika si trevë e gjerë me shqiptarë dëshmuan etnicitetin dhe zanafillën apo burimin e tyre origjinal prej kombit që i përkasin. "Valle e nizamit", si një valle burrash ishte hapja nga ky grupim shqiptar në Maqedoni luajtur nga burrat e "Drita e Servenit" për t’i lënë rradhën këngëve tipike dervenase mjaft të popullarizuara që kalojnë edhe kufijtë e kësaj ane dhe të vet territorit të Maqedonisë, sidomos në Kosovë, si "Gjylistane" pastaj "Këndojnë dy guguqe rreth Vardari" që u interpretuan nga Nimet Demiri, Ramadan Rexhepi dhe Emin Rexhepi.

Prezentuesit nga Saraji në kuadër të Grupit të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë janë përshëndetur me vallen e emërtuar "Valle e bilbilit" si ndër më të preferuarat në Shkup dhe rrethinën e saj që është kërcyer nga Grupi i Burrave.

Se folklori ka rrënjë të thella që nga vite shume këtë na e pasqyrojnë vetë folkloristët me prezentimin e tyre. Ishte "Strajani" nga Gostivari që përmes Rizvan Sinanit, i cili me kavalle dhe fyell i shoqëruar nga Jonuz Saiti dhe Shefket Latifi sollën "Fragmente baritore me kavall".

Po me kavalle duke shtuar edhe çiftelinë nga strajanasit u këndua kënga "Bukuiçi" që u interpretua nga Grupi i Burrave duke përfunduar paraqitjen prezentuesit nga Strajani me këngën nga kjo krahinë kushtuar patriotit Xhemë Gostivari.

Së fundi nga Grupi i Maqedonisë në skenë ishte "Haki Stërmilli" nga Dibra që me një grup miks të përbërë nga katër artistë popullor Ibrahim Lala, Selim Beqiri, Elmaz Lala dhe Burim Strikçani përmbyllën prezentimin e vet si grup me këngët me motive patriotike dhe atdhedashurie kushtuar djelmërisë së Dibrës dhe kryeheroit tonë kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu të titulluara "Nuk shkilet Dibra pa u la në gjak" dhe "Ti moj Dibra e Kastriotit"

_marr nga "ShtypiDites"_

----------


## puroshkodran

*Shkodra fiton Festivalin e Gjirokastrës*

Mbështetur në mendimet e anëtarëve të jurisë së FFK Gjirokastër 2009, për një përfaqësim më të mirë në zharnëve folklorike, grupëmoshave e divensitetit kulturor janë përcaktuar për të ndarë këto çmime:

1.    Çmimi i parë (në shkallë qarku) e fiton Qarku i Shkodres
2.    Çmimi i dytë (në shkallë qarku)e fiton Qarku i Gjirokastres
3.    Çmimi i dytë (në shkallë qarku)e fiton Grupi Kosova 2
4.    Çmimi i tretë (në shkallë qarku) e fiton Qarku i Elbasanit
5.    Çmimi i tretë (në shkallë qarku) e Fiton Qarku i Lezhes

II. Çmime për grupe zharnesh:
1.    Orkestrinës më të mirë në veglat tradiconale.Qarku i Dibres me Orkestren e Matit.
2.    Orkestrinës më të mirë të muzikës popullore qytetare.Qarku i Korces Per sazet.
3.    Grupit më të mirë të iso-polifonisë labe.Grupi i Vlores
4.    Grupit më të mirë të iso-polifonisë toske. Qarku I beratit per Iso-polifonine e Skraparit.
5.    Rituali më i mirë i festivalit folklorik kombëtar.Qarku i Tiranes
6.    Grupit më të mirë të valleve të burrave.Qarku i  Fierit me Vallen e Brezave.
7.    Grupit më të mirë të valleve të grave.Qarku I Durresit me vallen e Fluturave.
8.    Grupit për paraqitjen më të mirë të veshjeve popullore.Grupi I Kuksit
9.    Për diversitetin kulturor. Vallja E DROPULLIT,Grupi I Gjirokastres

III. Çmime për individë:
1.    Rapsodi/ët më i/të mirë të FFK.Sherif Dervishi,Myfterin Uka (Diber)
2.    Intepretuesi/a më i/e mirë e FFK. Benis Lekdodaj(Vlore),Vallja Came
3.    Lahutari/et më i/të mirë i FFK.Lahutari 99 vjecar Gjok Nanaj,Lezhe
4.    Për këngëtimi e këngës së majekrahut. Grupi  i Tropojes
5.    Instrumentisti më i mirë i FFK në __________ (aerofone). Zog Sheta.
6.    Instrumentisti më i mirë i FFK në __________ (kordofone). Aurel Qirio
7.    Këngëtari/a më i/e mirë i/e FFK.---Eleni Merkuri i grupit te Himares dhe Veiz Kociu i grupit te Lazaratit.

http://www.infoarkiv.com/media/artik...rokastr%C3%ABs

para vllaznia  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albo

*Grupi i Shkodrës merr kupën e Folklorikut*

Grupi folklorik i Qarkut të Shkodrës ka merituar kupën e Festivalit Folklorik të Gjirokastrës. U mbyll mbrëmë edicioni i nëntë i aktivitetit më të madh që promovon kulturën popullore shqiptare. Për 5 ditë me radhë, 1200 artistë popullorë sollën në skenën e festivalit folklorin e pasur të trevave shqiptare. Artistët ishin organizuar në 20 grupe nga 12 qarqe të vendit, 6 prej të cilave grupe artistike jashtë konkurrimit, ansamble folklorike nga shqiptarët në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Malin e Zi, arbëreshë të Italisë dhe të diasporës shqiptare në SHBA. Për të ndjekur natën e fundit të festivalit, mes spektatorëve të shumtë ishin të pranishëm edhe Zv/kryeministri dhe Ministër i Jashtëm, Ilir Meta, personalitete të kulturës dhe të artit, përfaqësues të ambasadave, etj. Pas konkurrimit të grupeve të fundit folklorike, që ishin ato të qarkut të Durrësit, Fierit dhe shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, u ndanë edhe çmimet e këtij edicioni. Juria, e përbërë nga specialistë të fushës, vendosi që Çmimi i parë t'i shkojë grupit folklorik të Qarkut të Shkodrës, i cili paraqiti një nivel të lartë në të gjithë elementët e paraqitjes, në numrat e zgjedhur, veshje, etj. Me çmimin e dytë u vlerësuan grupet e Kosovës dhe Gjirokastrës, ndërsa të tretin grupet e Lezhës dhe Elbasanit. Gjithashtu u ndanë edhe shumë certifikata për të tjera grupe pjesëmarrëse.

*Problematika*
Me gjithë publicitetin e shumtë që iu bë këtij edicioni, rezultati nuk qe ai që pritej. Ndonëse u akordua një shumë  e madhe parash prej 70 milion lekësh, festivali u paraqit varfër, me një skenografi të vjetër, me një foni problematike dhe një regji që linte shumë përë të dëshiruar. Një pamje demode, që nuk e justifikonte përgatitjen e qindra artistëve pjesëmarrës. Jo më kot Gjirokastra nuk e priti këtë aktivitet me të njëjtin entuziazëm, si herët e tjera. Kjo u vu re qysh në ditën e hapjes së festivalit, ku u vu re një indiferentizëm i dukshëm nga ana e qytetarëve gjirokastritë. Tradita e mikpritjes së festivalistëve nëpër shtëpitë e qytetarëve është harruar tanimë. Dhe ka qenë pikërisht akomodimi i artistëve, problemi kryesor i këtij edicioni. Grupe folklorike të akomoduara nëpër konvikte pa kushtet më minimale, apo në qytete të tjera si në Sarandë e Tepelenë. Një nga rastet më problematike ishte ai Grupit folklorik të Qarkut të Korçës, i cili braktisi FFK-në, fill pas prezantimit të programit artistik, pa pritur natën e ndarjes së çmimeve. Ka qenë një vendim unanim i të gjithë pjesëtarëve të trupës folklorike. Ky veprim u ndërmor në kushtet e një akomodimi anormal për 60 artistët popullorë. Peripecitë, sipas tyre, janë hasur ditën e parë të ardhjes në Gjirokastër, një ditë para fillimit të FFK. Të gjithë pjesëmarrësit e folkut korçar janë akomoduar në konviktin e studentëve. Sipas pjesëtarëve të grupit folklorik të kontaktuar nga gazeta "Panorama", kushtet ishin me të vërtetë skandaloze. Mungesa e ujit nëpër tualete, mungesa e dyshekëve nëpër disa krevate të tipit marinar, si dhe papastërtia anembanë në bujtinën e studentëve në Gjirokastër, ishte panorama që gjetën festivalistët korçarë, të cilët që në momentin e parë denoncuan gjendjen skandaloze tek autoritetet organizative të festivalit. Drejtuesit e grupit folklorik të Korçës kanë drejtuar gishtin tek organizatorët e festivalit, të cilët kanë përgjegjësinë e plotë të akomodimit të 1200 artistëve pjesëmarrës në aktivitetin mbarëkombëtar folklorik. Është dashur ndërhyrja e Bashkisë së Gjirokastrës dhe kreut të saj Flamur Bime, që festivalistët nga Korça të akomodoheshin një ditë para se të braktisnin festivalin, në një hotel privat në pjesën e poshtme të qytetit. Sipas drejtuesve të grupit folklorik të Korçës, ikja demonstrative nga Gjirokastra, është shenjë e qartë e mungesës së seriozitetit të shfaqur nga ana e organizatorëve karshi artistëve popullorë, të cilët me sakrificë dhe mund, marrin rrugën për të treguar vlerat e papërsëritshme të folkut juglindor shqiptar. Por ky nuk është një rast i veçuar. Në mungesë të hapësirave akomoduese në Gjirokastër, grupet folklorike janë vendosur në qytetet përreth, në Sarandë e Tepelenë, duke u detyruar të udhëtojnë çdo ditë me autobus drejt kalasë së Gjirokastrës.

*Çmimet*

Çmimi i parë:
Grupi folklorik i Qarkut të Shkodrës
Çmimi i dybtë:
Grupet folklorike të Kosovës dhe Gjirokastrës
Çmimi i tretë:
Grupet folklorike të Qarqeve të Lezhës
dhe Elbasanit

Panorama

----------


## bombona

urime shkodraaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## shigjeta

Me thane qe nuk ishte trasmetuar nga asnje tv, eshte e vertete? Edhe ne internet mesa kam pare nuk ka shume materiale nga ky festival.

----------


## Tosku

Shume e bukur kjo vallja e fundit.

----------


## Tosku

Por ky kameranami (kuptohet qe eshte amator) ne vend qe te filmoje vallen, filmon instrumentistin.

----------


## shigjeta

Falenderojme perzemersisht z. Vasil S. Tole qe beri te mundur fotot e meposhtme te Festivalit.

Grupi i femijeve, Permet

----------


## shigjeta

Grupi i diaspores, ShBA

----------


## shigjeta

Grupi i Sharit, Maqedoni

----------


## shigjeta

Qarku i Fierit

----------


## shigjeta

Disa foto te tjera...

----------

